# NYC-KENDRA-Sweetest Golden Mix Girl needs rescue or adopter!!



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a sweetie!

I hope she finds another perfect home quickly!

SJ


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, have you heard anything back yet about this beautiful girl?


----------

